# Phrag beaseae/Jersey



## blondie (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi 

So long sotry short this plant came from the EYOF, to Ratcliffe to then to this other Nursery then to me. 

I was buy Phrag Jersey cant remeber the cultivar name but I got this one in stead. 





As you can see from the lable its called Phrag beaseae 'Firestarter'. I understand that this cross would be Phrag Jersey, and this could be an old lable. But going on Kew Monocot List I have found that the Phrag dalessandroi is back to being a sub species of besseae. Yet the new Phrag but has it as a sperate species :rollhappy:

The RHS Data base reconise the hybrid with sperate species. 

So what is this plant ment to be called these days, I do get fed up of the constant name changes, but understand why.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2017)

I think Jersey as dalessandroi is considered a separate entity (species?) from regular bessae.


----------



## terryros (Oct 29, 2017)

Phrag dalessandroi is still being recognized by the RHS (at least as of a year or so ago) as separate from straight besseae for hybridization purposes. For example, (kovachii x besseae) is Fritz Schomburg while (kovachii x dalessandroi) is Peruflora&rsquo;s Cirila Alca.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 29, 2017)

So, were the first generation besseae hybrids at EYOF made with besseae, d’alessandroi or Jersey?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2017)

Too confusing and mixed up!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2017)

I believe EYOF crossed the 2 and called them besseae then used those to make crosses. Their besseae crosses that show lots of branching and multiple flowers kind of confirm this.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 30, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> So, were the first generation besseae hybrids at EYOF made with besseae, d’alessandroi or Jersey?



Hello Tom,

I'm at work now so can't check at the moment, but some time ago the R.H.S. has published some info regarding the fact that the EYOF used Jersey for some registered hybrids instead of _besseae_. The parentage of the hybrids was corrected accordingly.
I will check tonight if I can find the publication. I've it at home somewhere.

All the best,

Rob Zuiderwijk


----------



## blondie (Oct 31, 2017)

This is what confuses me as it seems to be confusion I'll stick a lable in it as Jersey,


----------

